# Mods for track/racing?



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

im getting a goat in a few months.....and am trying to get all the parts i want listed and priced out so i know what im doing when i get the car.
the GTO is one of the few cars im not familiar with when it comes to aftermarket parts.

when i get this GTO i will be using it as a daily driver.....but ont he weekends....ill be at the drag strip and possibly on the road course.

my question is....what mods should i look into as far as suspension to keep all my power where it is....
ill be doing MOSTLY quarter mile runs also.
Ill be gettin some Nitto Drag Radials im sure..

THANKS!!


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

nobody....?


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Drag radials for sure. I've been hobbling along on stock tires at the strip for over a year now. I'm long overdue for a set of DRs, but I find it kind of a fun challenge to get a decent 60' out of stock tires.

Depending on how much road racing you plan to do, the Pedders Street II, Track I or Track II packages should get you covered. I have the Street II on mine. Made a world of difference, but if I was road racing I'd have probably gone with big bore rear shocks, drop springs and sway bar bushings.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Daily driver and racer calls for a back up to get to work if needed.Road racing can be costly on brakes and suspension.The brake fluid and hydrolic clutch system will need maintained after road racing.There are clutch system upgrade parts for road racing you may look into and dont forget different alignment for daily driving and racing.It would be great to have a herd of goatsarty:


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

lemme restate my uses

5 days out of the week will be daily driving for school and friends houses and simpel things as that.

weekends...probably twice a month ill be at the Drag strip....im99% sure ill be doing only quarter miles instead of courses now that i think about it.

and maybe kicking some honda civics asses on the public roads  

so i know ill do some Drag radials...but how about my suspension...what should i do. i know i want to lower a inch or so.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Pedders Serious Street or Pedders Track II 1/2" Rear 1" Front Drop


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i dont wanna be spending that much right now lol.

ill have about 5K to spend on wheels/tires suspension and maybe some exterior accessories.


----------

